# Southeast Washington



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

There is barely any cell service here. Hope this gets through.

On a cold and rainy day, the Open began with a triple with two retired. For those not familiar with Scootney Reservoir, the grounds are rolling terrain covered with sagebrush. It is very hard for dogs to mark the bird as it all looks the same and nearly impossible to run a straight line. The first bird down is the short middle retired thrown right to left. The long retired on the right is second with two gunners standing on the shoulder of a hill throwing left to right which leaves a gap between the two sets of gunners. Last down is the flyer on the left shooting left to right across a winding road. There is a rough dry ditch that usually has water in it on the way to the flyer. There has been a lot of hunting on all three marks, and the dogs disappear behind hills and sage for periods of time while hunting. Some dogs have gone up the gap between the two memory gun stations on the way to the long bird and ended up back at the short retired. Pickups and handles have been common so far.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Judy...Good Luck this weekend!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Any news on the Qual is appreciated. I have a dog running.

Thanks Lorraine
QUOTE=Judy Myers;1204087]There is barely any cell service here. Hope this gets through.

On a cold and rainy day, the Open began with a triple with two retired. For those not familiar with Scootney Reservoir, the grounds are rolling terrain covered with sagebrush. It is very hard for dogs to mark the bird as it all looks the same and nearly impossible to run a straight line. The first bird down is the short middle retired thrown right to left. The long retired on the right is second with two gunners standing on the shoulder of a hill throwing left to right which leaves a gap between the two sets of gunners. Last down is the flyer on the left shooting left to right across a winding road. There is a rough dry ditch that usually has water in it on the way to the flyer. There has been a lot of hunting on all three marks, and the dogs disappear behind hills and sage for periods of time while hunting. Some dogs have gone up the gap between the two memory gun stations on the way to the long bird and ended up back at the short retired. Pickups and handles have been common so far.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

The Q started with a double, no retired guns and a blind. When sent for the long gun, the dogs dad to navigate through a large patch of sagebrush causing many to get disoriented and wind up back at the flyer station. Call backs to the water blind, 9 dogs: 2,7,8,10.13,15,18, 21,22.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Jean. I appreciate this update. Lorraine

QUOTE=jgrammer;1204135]The Q started with a double, no retired guns and a blind. When sent for the long gun, the dogs dad to navigate through a large patch of sagebrush causing many to get disoriented and wind up back at the flyer station. Call backs to the water blind, 9 dogs: 2,7,8,10.13,15,18, 21,22.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Qual to the 4th, 7 dogs: 2,7,10,13,15,21,22


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for updates Judy. Hope you finish in the color this weekend.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Open callbacks?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Open callbacks?


,
With only a 43 dog Open they could be done tonight.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I had no signal so couldn't report on the Open. Sorry. Unofficial callbacks to the 2nd series in the Open were (23 dogs):

3,4,7,10,11,12,14,16,18,19,23,24,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,37,38,41

The land blind dropped down into tules into which the dog disappeared, took a tiny corner of water, out on rocky land, ran some distance behind the flyer boxes, through some slots between natural landmarks to the base of a hill on which the blind planter sat in a white coat on top and to the right. The dogs took various routes through the tules with more or less water. Some were lost at the end of the blind behind the hill. Some never really got started, refusing casts up front, and were picked up. Unofficial callbacks to the 3rd series in the morning (17 dogs):

4,7,10,11,12,14,16,18,19,23,27,28,29,30,31,32,38

The 3rd series starts with dog #38.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

23 back to the open 2nd: 3,4,7,10-12,14,16,18,19,23,24,27-34,37,38,41


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

17 back to the open 3rd: 4,7,10-12,14,16,18,19,23,27-32,38


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Breck, the judges had wanted to do the water blind today, but did not want to risk having to split the field since it would be a different test in the morning.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Judy Myers said:


> Breck, the judges had wanted to do the water blind today, but did not want to risk having to split the field since it would be a different test in the morning.


.
That's always nice when they do that.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open water blind was a tight shoreline blind over a point and on to a second point. The blind planter was on the hill above the blind in a white coat and visible after the dogs came off the point. The blind started near the start of the land blind and many dogs were influenced by what they did at the start of the land blind. Unofficial call backs to the 4th series (11 dogs):

7,10,12,14,16,18,19,23,29,30,31


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Judy let me know if you have any Derby news. I'm kinda interested in one Golden and some Pete pups. Our Pete litter is due Tuesday I was hoping to get over this weekend or next. Good luck!


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Open results: 1st 31, 2nd 12, 3rd 23, 4th 10, RJ 7, JAMS 29&30


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

AM callbacks to the second series: 1-6, 8,9,11-16,18,21-23,25-27,29,31-34,39,40 for 28 dogs


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone have Qual results?

Thanks very much

Lorraine
QUOTE=wetdog;1204416]AM callbacks to the second series: 1-6, 8,9,11-16,18,21-23,25-27,29,31-34,39,40 for 28 dogs[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qual results -
1st Grover H Fangsrud O Hensarling
2nd Gracie H Gonia O Maroney
3rd Ouuks HO Muursepp
4th Sadie H Henry O Gray
RJ Delta HO Calvert
J Rocky HO van der Lee
J Juice H Gonia O Wiacek


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lorraine congratulations on Gracie's 2nd place!!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Don, Mark & Andi. Hey is that Andi's FC?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series (18 dogs):

1,2,5,8,9,11,13,14,15,16,22,23,25,27,29,33,34,40


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Mark Jones and Don Grensman on Andi's Open win and on the new FC! While Don was running Andi in the Open, Mark was over. judging the Q and Am! Could not happen to nicer people.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

After a big water triple with two retired, to put names to the numbers, the Open placements are:

1st - Andi - Jones/Grenseman
2nd - Gauge - McCracken/Fangsrud
3rd - Daisy - Fletcher
4th - Moto - Crouch/Vandebrake
RJ - Maddie - Thomas/Gonia
JAMs - Abby - Zalunardo and Tuffy - Boyett/Gonia


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Awesome! Congrats Don, Mark and of course Andi. She can share my bed anytime even though Mark gets jealous!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Andy. 
Lorraine

QUOTE=Andy Carlson;1204429]Lorraine congratulations on Gracie's 2nd place!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Sharon for this good news!
Congrats on Rocky Jam. 

Lorraine



Sharon van der Lee said:


> Qual results -
> 1st Grover H Fangsrud O Hensarling
> 2nd Gracie H Gonia O Maroney
> 3rd Ouuks HO Muursepp
> ...


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Northern Skies said:


> Thanks Sharon for this good news!
> Congrats on Rocky Jam.
> 
> Lorraine


Thanks Lorraine, it was Rocky's first Qual out of the Derby. Tough one, we were very happy with him. Congrats on Gracie.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby callbacks to fourth water marks:
2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25. 
19 back. Lots of really good work by some excellent dogs.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Amateur Results:
1st 26 Chicka R. Underwood
2nd 22 Otis K. Lillebo
3rd 8 Ammo W. Petrovish
4th 33 Kid B. Howard
RJ 5 Daisy J. Fletcher
Jam 14 Nick J. Grammer
Jam 23 Abby D. Zalunardo


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

wetdog said:


> Amateur Results:
> *1st 26 Chicka R. Underwood*
> 2nd 22 Otis K. Lillebo
> 3rd 8 Ammo W. Petrovish
> ...



Congrats to Richard Underwood on the win with Chicka...also Congrats to the breeders Michael & Lynn Moore ( Shaq x FC AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute)


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Kirk Lillebo and Otis for second place in the Amateur and qualifying for the 2014 National Amateur.


----------

